# Why can't i seem to make actualy friends?



## GirlNextDoor003 (Oct 19, 2011)

I just began first year at university and frankly i'm weird as hell. I mean when i meet someone i can seen outgoing and social, i talk and everything, but then i dont talk to that person again. The only actual friend i made has Nothing in common with me, im not trying to be critical but it sucks having someone there and you have nothing to do/talk cause you're polar opposite. And when i make other friends, i'll talk to them but not want anything with them outside of class , i dont know whats wrong with me. I mean no one i meet has anything in common with me. Sometimes i'd rather be alone, i dont mind being along but i still want some kind of friend. Halloween is coming up and i have no one to go out with, except that one girl, the only reason we are friends is cause she has no one else in class, so she always comes to me but i want to make friends i have things in common with.
sorry for the rant, just needed to get this out. 
I mean when someone sees me they'll never guess im this weirdo.
why cant i seem to make/keep friends idk


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Insecurity vibe? People can sense it from a mile away, at least I think they can.


----------



## GirlNextDoor003 (Oct 19, 2011)

i don't think im insecure, i mean im not overly confident or anything


----------



## albalilian (Oct 16, 2011)

I also started university and I know what you mean. I feel like there's something you have to project to get people to want to talk to you again. Luckily for me there are a few people in my classes that I can talk with and some live in my halls, but I totally want to be on my own sometimes.


----------



## nuncie (May 25, 2009)

The same thing happens with me, I start talking to someone in class but then that's it. It seems like people around me in classes always make connections or end up always together and im like when did this happen where was I? I just dont get it. I really would like to make friends, people tell me that I have to open up, trust people more, and step out of my confort zone but im like how do i do that?


----------



## lesty2 (Oct 22, 2011)

I have the same problem... and I'm in the 2nd year of university now. I don't really know why I can't seem to make friends. I can easily talk to others in my course when waiting for a lecture to start but it just ends there after lecture's over. I don't hang out with others out of school and so I spend a lot of time alone - and sometimes I find that it's enjoyable but I'm not sure if that's because I have just adapted to being alone so often. 

I do not drink and smoke and the culture here is to mostly go out to the bars / clubs to drink. I've given those a go too but I really dislike going to such places so I guess it does make it hard to hang out with people too. I don't know anymore.


----------



## DJ21 (Nov 18, 2011)

I have that problem too. I've talked to people before or during classes but it never seems to go beyond that. I might talk to someone during class consistently for most of the semester, but once that class is over I never really see them or hang out with them again.


----------

